# Sportie the number 2 world champion in Iron Dog Warrior



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He was at the clinic I work at yesterday!

Here's a video of him on the underwater treadmill, they are from Colorado but were in Wichita for a week or so, they checked us out. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=355799737889252&set=vb.201796723289555&type=2&theater


----------

